# Chasing Rainbows :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We just took these pics of Rainbows yesterday... in the rain. lol It started raining right as we got out there to take pictures. 

Rainbows just turned 7 months old and is 130lbs of solid sweetheart.  She finished out the show season with 37 ABGA points this year. I'm looking forward to seeing how she matures over the winter.  

Our red show doe Liberty should be bred to Rainbows' sire, so we are super excited to see those kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If i had the money i would love to have some goats shipped in from you and Pam toth. You both have awesome boer goats.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. She is beautiful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very pretty girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous gal


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you had recent pictures of Liberty up lately ? I would love to see her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is gorgeous.  


Thank you Roger.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all. We like her a lot. And thanks a lot Roger.  

Yes, here are some recent pictures of Liberty.  Taken a couple weeks ago I think. She won yearling reserve at the WA State Fair


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They both look fabulous, Victoria  I still picture Rainbows in my head as the little tiny doeling!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh look at that pretty girlie ! I just love her  
That third picture is priceless , lol. She is so adorable


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are both beautiful as always and as always seem to know it and show it off. I love seeing pictures of your goats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's giving liberty a run for her money on who will be biggest huh?? Both beautiful!!! I can't believe how big rainbows got though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's beautiful! what a thick girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Liberty is soooo special.  She's such a sweet, quiet doe. I can't wait to send a preg. test in for her. Just a few more days...  

lol. Rainbows will probably be about a foot taller than Liberty. Rainbow's is huge for her age and Liberty is our shortest doe.  Liberty's dam was super little so that explains that. And Rainbow's sire is HUGE so that explains that. lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

:drool: you have such beautiful goats Victoria!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

